# UK Food Delivery



## LisaJW (Jan 7, 2012)

Can anyone recommend an online UK food company that delivers to southern Italy? Have found a few on google... are there any more?

Thanks


----------



## 50a (Aug 30, 2012)

Not sure about that but can you list some of the ones you've found?


----------

